# Paph. collosum var.subleave



## Carmella.carey (Mar 25, 2022)

So any one who replied to the (vary small bud opening) post I got this one mixed up with my other collosum that didn't flower this year. I won this one in a raffle at our OS last September and naturely assumed that this one was that one do to me not being accustomed to this new collision so var.subleave should be small my bad.
Patrick


----------



## JLOG (Mar 26, 2022)

Very dark purple! Stunning colors


----------



## Guldal (Mar 26, 2022)

Very well coloured sublaeve...and nice stance, too!


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 29, 2022)

not really a callosum fan 

But that is awesome!!!!

thanx for sharing although now i'm on a quest to get one that nice.... if you ever divide and can get it shipped into the US....


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 29, 2022)

Looks nice and super vigorous!


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 29, 2022)

It puts lots of fans out but vary few actually flower.
Patrick


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 30, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> So any one who replied to the (vary small bud opening) post I got this one mixed up with my other collosum that didn't flower this year. I won this one in a raffle at our OS last September and naturely assumed that this one was that one do to me not being accustomed to this new collision so var.subleave should be small my bad.
> PatrickView attachment 33231
> View attachment 33230


I think that was a plant I donated!! Good growing!! It was a tiny flower for me. But also a tiny seedling. I’m having to pick and choose because if space.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 30, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> not really a callosum fan
> 
> But that is awesome!!!!
> 
> thanx for sharing although now i'm on a quest to get one that nice.... if you ever divide and can get it shipped into the US....


I donated it to the raffle. It came from Woodstream as a seedling. He has others.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 30, 2022)

We


southernbelle said:


> I think that was a plant I donated!! Good growing!! It was a tiny flower for me. But also a tiny seedling. I’m having to pick and choose because if space.


Well it is a vary nice plant and I enjoy it vary much.
You use a vary interesting paph mix consisting of orchiata, sponge rock and charcoal it seems vary airy which is vary different to how I grow slippers but it seemed to like it and didn't take well to repoting.
Patrick


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 30, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> We
> 
> Well it is a vary nice plant and I enjoy it vary much.
> You use a vary interesting paph mix consisting of orchiata, sponge rock and charcoal it seems vary airy which is vary different to how I grow slippers but it seemed to like it and didn't take well to repoting.
> Patrick


I use the mix Hadley Cash suggested, although I think he eliminated the charcoal which I will do as soon as I use mine up. What do you use?


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 30, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> I use the mix Hadley Cash suggested, although I think he eliminated the charcoal which I will do as soon as I use mine up. What do you use?


I used seedling grade Orchiata but now I use the small Rexius fir bark with sphagnum on top in a clear plastic pot inside a clay pot for paphs and now I use the small Rexus on everything that that's not in pure sphagnum and I've started to use expanded clay beads and coconut husks for paphs and cymbidiums.
Patrick


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 31, 2022)

nic, very special form, long dorsal


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 31, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> I used seedling grade Orchiata but now I use the small Rexius fir bark with sphagnum on top in a clear plastic pot inside a clay pot for paphs and now I use the small Rexus on everything that that's not in pure sphagnum and I've started to use expanded clay beads and coconut husks for paphs and cymbidiums.
> Patrick


I tend to rot things, so I grow Paphs a little on the dry side, especially in winter. Hadley said size of mix in relation to size of pot and water when mix is dry 1” down. My Paphs usually have 3 or 4 extra drainage holes about 1- 2” up from bottom (I use soldering iron). Phrags, however, are smaller mix and more moist, especially besseae hybrids.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 1, 2022)

That is a nice Callosum. I like it!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 1, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> We
> 
> Well it is a vary nice plant and I enjoy it vary much.
> You use a vary interesting paph mix consisting of orchiata, sponge rock and charcoal it seems vary airy which is vary different to how I grow slippers but it seemed to like it and didn't take well to repoting.
> Patrick


Everyone’s comments are making me appreciate it. Maybe when it’s time to divide it, you’ll think of me.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 2, 2022)

Ah, for sure seeing the sort of "fan bace" its got has re-lit your love for it. I just hope it hasn't cot something on the way (virus)
Patrick


----------

